# Raw chicken organs smell like crap?



## pancake (Oct 2, 2012)

Did the meat go bad or does it normally smell like crap? It stunk like rotten something. The meat was in the fridge for 3 days after I cut open the chicken and it didn't look brown or anything just smelled terrible. it was mostly red with blood and dark maroon. Never handled raw like that and just decided to smell it and thats when I noticed the stench. lol


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I would throw it out, it shouldn't smell "rotten"..


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Chicken goes bad very fast. I wouldn't feed it.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Chicken ORGANS? As in liver? I've had liver go bad quickly and it smells like nothing I've ever smelled, plus the container builds up gas quickly. It's nasty.


----------



## pancake (Oct 2, 2012)

Ah.. I'll be sure to do a double test on a fresh liver to see if it has that stench. Maybe I just don't like the smell of the raw meat but it definitely smelled like butt. She did eat it before I realized what it smelled like off my gloves and I wasn't sure if it was smelling normal or rotten. She's fine though, she actually just inhaled it as it's her first piece of raw meat she ever had. 
today she got raw chicken breast and seems to like it.


----------

